
Recession Will Be Brutal for Millennials - JupiterToMars
https://medium.com/utopiapress/the-2020-recession-will-be-brutal-to-millennials-ddd9feae2598
======
weeska
Yes, a recession is bad if you are not prepared for it, or never had the
opportunity to do so.

But, this article reads so over-the-top pessimistic and self-pitying that I'm
surprised that the author didn't try to sell his crypto-salvation to us.

------
JupiterToMars
I think Millennials might be ill-prepared for a 2020 recession. Namely, this
could disrupt their prime earning potential if it's a serious dip.

------
chmielewski
Are the last paragraphs a conclusion\summary? Looks like they're supposed to
be about "capitalism" from the header. I could hardly remember what the
article was about while struggling through a few particular lines there. Maybe
go learn how to use the word ("a capitalisms"?) and do some light research --
what capitalism? Corporatism?

